# Pandora App?



## dalime (Jul 26, 2007)

The demo clearly shows a Pandora app but there is none in the list of apps. Anyone know anything or is it just a sick joke?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sorry, what are you talking about?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I think this is in regards to DIRECTV apps. On the DIRECTV apps website the demo video includes Pandora within the list of apps.


----------



## dalime (Jul 26, 2007)

Exactly. It's shown in the demo video but the actual app doesn't appear to exist. Just wondering if anyone knew anything. That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

so still no pandora?


----------



## Talent384 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've heard that a lot of new features are coming along with the new HD Guide next year (2012) so keep your eyes open...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I see no reason to bring back an old thread like this from the dead. I'm going to close this one.


----------

